# corn and peas?



## KatieG (Oct 25, 2008)

My hedgie refuses to eat all veggies except for corn and peas. (She loves fruit though.) How healthy are these for her? Are they ok for a treat once in a while, good for her, or something I should completely avoid? I only give her a couple peas and/or corn kernels every couple months, so it's not a regular part of her diet by any means. Thanks!


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Corn and peas are a fine treat.


----------



## KatieG (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome, thanks! She will be happy to hear that.


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

Just so you all know.. I'm not sure how essential Calicium is to a hedgies diet, BUT corn and peas are VERY VERY high in phosphorous which stops the absorbtion of calcium.. The whole hedgie diet thing is new to me, so i dont REALLY know if what i am saying is even relevent, and i know there is not MUCH known about hedgie diet, but if they do really need as much calcium as other small animals, corn and peas should be supplimented with a high calcium item as well..

just a thought.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Bet Reaper could probably answer this question...........


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

I will start a new thread.


----------



## Alicat42 (Dec 9, 2008)

I give my luna corn too, but its steamed, and on the cob like us peoples eat it lol I break about two inces off the end of a cob for her. She goes bonkers for it. That is a very special treat for her (a: we dont eat a lot of corn and b: it s high in phosphorus) The two books I have on hedgies suggest calcium suplements, wax worms are suppose to have a large amount of calcium for example. I know a past hedgie owner used those chalk/stone treat things that are meant for parrots and birds. But i dont think thats for every hedgie, maybe the rare chewer. There are also the yougurt drops for hamsters that can be used as calcium rich treats. Again, I dont think thats for every hedgie though. Luna doesnt like them, but my first hedgie did.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Feeding corn and peas is fine as a treat. Like I have stated in MANY threads the calcium issue is not as important in hedgies as it is in reptiles. So if you feed a mix of high quality cat foods (I prefer Wellness Indoor health as the best one) the hedgie is getting as much calcium as they need. The Wellness also contains glucosamine and chondroitin for cartilage health and all the vitamins and minerals for proper absorption of the same. My motto is "Everything in moderation". So corn fed as a treat should be fine. A diet where corn is the main ingredient is not.


----------

